# Liyu SC631E



## pavos

hi guys
i want to bye this cutter, the sc631e with the optical eye.
what is your opinion for that cutter?
i know is cheap but i am a amateur


----------



## pavos

nobody?????


----------



## robo029

wish i had not bought it not very good at all


----------



## pavos

can you explain why??


----------



## robo029

Because it is very hard to set up compared to my other cutter which i got going in minutes, i still not got it working it is doing my head in. Can not find drivers for it any where.


----------



## BroJames

Mine comes with a CD and got set up OK. It is a pretty good cutter for its price.


----------



## robo029

For people like me who bought second hand and have no drivers, have major probs as there is no where on the net to get the drivers. I like many others on here are pulling our hair out trying to set up as the cutter is not listed on vinyl master pro or flexi 8.5. There must be some one who can help us with a driver. I have another generic cutter working fine on hpgl but want to use the optical eye.


----------



## Buddy87

I have the same machine and it works great, for the drivers contact UK Cutter they are the official distributors based in Birmingham UK, they also have 64bit drivers.

As for the cut I use SigncutPro and it works brilliant with this machine also. We are going to get another Liyu just a bigger one as parts (if needed) are cheap and readily available.

Direct link for drivers.http://forum.ukcutter.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2


----------



## BroJames

Whether buying a second hand computer, a printer or a cutter, one should really check if the driver(s) are included. Unless one is pretty sure that it is freely downloadable from somewhere.

But I've seen liyu drivers on a winpcsign software. I think this is a special release of some sorts. Either an asian release or china cutter release. The winpcsign retails here for about $120.


----------



## pavos

for drivers look here 
UKCutter Forum • View forum - Vinyl Cutter / Plotter Installation Support (Guides)

i bought it from ukcutter on ebay.
hope i have no problems with my liyu.
as anybody knows if i can cut ONLY with corel draw x5?


----------



## robo029

Hi Guys

Still here trying to get this cutter to work lol how do i use the drivers once i have downloaded them. Ie where do they go if that makes sense thanks


----------



## purevinyl

pavos,

i had my liyu for over a year, bought from the same place and arrived in no time!

so easy to set up and come with drivers and a years free trial of signcut!

never once had a problem even doing 250+ sticker runs!!

hope you have a good experience too!

thanks


----------



## pavos

thank you Connor
i hope too
now i have only learn to operate my cutter
i wan it for t-shirts only (for the moment)
any advice is welcome
sorry if my English sucks...


----------



## purevinyl

pavos,

when the plotter arrives, sort out signcut straight away.

download a FREE program called INKSCAPE aswell direct from their website!

Inkscape is a vector artwork software and you can import pictures/text, vector it, open it in signcut and cut it out as easily as that!

Youtube have loads of videos on how to do it, thats how i started!

BTW you cannot print with this plotter just cut!!

thanks


----------



## robo029

Hi every one

I still can not get this cutter to work. I do not know what drivers to download from uk cutters. Could some one please please email me the correct ones i need for windows xp. To robo029@Hotmail.com i would be very greatful i have been on this for the last 8 hours my brain is fried.


----------



## purevinyl

Robo,

I'll try email them across tomorrow, 

Did yours not come with a CD?

They're simple to install but it's late now! 

Take a break, have a sleep and try again tomorrow!


----------



## robo029

No I bought it from some lad for 150 quid but no drivers. I wanted the contour cut feature. I have another cutter without it. Thank you buddy your a star


----------



## purevinyl

Robo,

I've never used the contour cut so couldn't help you on that bit but leave the drivers with me until tomorrow and ill sort you out!


----------



## robo029

Hi I have the driver now thanks every one, but when i go into device manager win xp to update the driver ch431ser i get the message cannot instal the hardware am i doing some thing wrong


----------



## pavos

a- does anybody knows if i can cut with this plotter direct from corel draw without signcut program? i read somewhere for a plug in for corel and liyu cutters....
b- i have windows 7 64bit, signcut is running in 64bit???


----------



## pavos

purevinyl said:


> pavos,
> 
> i had my liyu for over a year, bought from the same place and arrived in no time!
> 
> so easy to set up and come with drivers and a years free trial of signcut!
> 
> never once had a problem even doing 250+ sticker runs!!
> 
> hope you have a good experience too!
> 
> thanks


Connor i need help.....
plotter came and the head was out of the guide rail but not broken fortunately.
i put it in place.
i connect the machine and the laptop (win7 64bit)
after few seconds windows says the program is ok and the cd with the drivers do nothing. i dont have signcut freeware and i dont now if drivers are properly installed...can you tell me how you set up your machine??


----------



## reeceb36

hi

sc631 plotter cutter has a 4mb buffer memory, so length 1-3metres long as job doesn't have to much design , it shouldn't be a problem, but if your doing smaller designs and small designs its a perfect machine

sc631 comes with stand, 3 blades , drivers disk, Manuel, very easy to set up any problems, 2 year warranty , and we provide tech support


tc631
or if your doing big decals/designs 3metre +
and for a more accurate cut we recommend tc631
it has a 64mb buffer.

tc631 comes with 3 blades , drivers disk, Manuel, very easy to set up any problems, 2 year warranty , and we provide tech support

need any more info

email us support[USER=126627]@ukcutter[/USER].co.uk


----------



## BroJames

the tc631, I was told, has a servo like motor (whatever that means). It is the more superior cutter of the two but is also said to be more difficult to use (or learn?)


----------



## reeceb36

as long as your ok with computer, soon as the cutter is set up,
you just create your image/logo/design and simply cut.
unless your using the optical eye feature that will need learning we can help you if ya get stuck with the optical eye we are in the process in making a video for contour cutting.

only thing that really changes soon as your all set up, is the blade pressure and speed depends on the vinyl your using.

we could help with support if you ever need help.


----------



## pavos

everything goes fine until now but i have a problem and i think is the software "signcut".
i give an order to cut a square 10x10cm and the vinyl square is 10,3x10,3. i dont now why.
my other problem is that i want somebody to tell me the number that a have to give to the program for 60 degree blade offset. is it 0.10 0.20 0.30 how much??? i cant consult with nobody from the company to answer my question


----------



## reeceb36

Sc631e, 

It is great cutter, it will do the jobs you need, and contour cutting can be a bit tricky with sc631
but only thing you will need to know is , the plotter cutter has 4mb memory, so it will only cut 1-3metres and depends on how complex your design is, 

So if your doing a job 1-3metres not to complex should be fine
if the job you need to do is very complex might only able to cut 1m length.

If you need more memory i recommend going for the tc631e little bit more expensive but it will do long jobs 3metre-5metres and complex jobs easily. and the plotter is great for contour cutting.

Sc631 comes with stands and blades , so all you need is vinyl and your ready to cut so very simple.
Getting stand with cutters are very important, definitely with contour cutting , it helps with the tracking.


----------



## pavos

can anyone please tell me the default offset settings for a 60 degree blade that i have to put to signcut???


----------



## Buddy87

I've just left mine as is.


----------



## signzworld

Hi,
if you need help setting up, private message me
i can help with drivers!

thanks.


----------



## signzworld

Hi, 

We can help advise you how to set your plotter up, 

once your plotter is plugged into your laptop/desktop. 
open your device manager. 
change your baud rate to 9600.
and change your flow control to hardware. 


open your cutting software, and in the step up, there should be manufacturer and choice of a cutter model. 
manufacturer: liyu
cutter model: sc631e
double check baud rate is 9600. 

If you need any help with drivers, you can follow this link:

startup.ukcutter.co.uk

Drivers for: windows xp,7,vista step up and now also available Mac.


----------



## Vinylgraffixx

I have a liyu sc630e and signcut ive had over a year and its been great for cutting decals but now im trying to cut out my own designs I've tried everything to get mine to contour cut. I've read that contour cutting is not supported through USB so I've tried a com to USB converter ( not having a com port on my laptop) the best I can get is the carriage to operate from the contour cutting screen to line up reg marks but no laser to light up to line up reg marks or I can get the laser to light up from the cutters control panel manually but can't get any coordinated to come up on the display to even manually put in to signcut contour cut screen. Could you offer me any help or advice as there are so many different conflicting opinions on weather or not it will actually contour cut or not and how ( I'm running windows 7)
Many
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Vinylgraffixx

Can anyone help using flexy 10 liyu version and sc631e to contour cut but cut is about 3mm out does anybody know how to set lazer offset in flexy 
Any help gratefully received 
Steve


----------



## Hibsboy1875

I have recently bought a tc631e from singzworld and for the life of me cant understand the manual that comes with it. I have been trying for the last 3 days to get it to work with no joy. Using a laptop with windows xp pro everything seems to load but nothing seems to work. I've read a few threads on here and a guy called UKRacer used to do remote set ups is he still active? coz I could really do with his help. In fact the guy who was setting it up sent him a pm as he couldn't make head or tail of it, and he works with computers as his job.


----------



## Andrewg2966

Hi folks I've ran into another problem, I've finally got a contour cut line around my image, printed it off with registration marks, exported it to signcut where it opened up fine...now how the hell do I a) calibrate the optical eye on my Liyu TC and b) get it cutting?....I have watched tutorials but the TC ones are using flexi in the vids and the signcut ones are using a diff cable not the USB I'm using so I can't move the laser with the directional keys like it suggests....any help please....


----------



## Vinylgraffixx

Hi had the same problem you need to use the com lead that comes with the cutter ( not a different one they are wired different to normal com leads)and if you have only got USB on your PC you need a USB to comm adaptor lead then go to sign cut support and they will take over your PC and set it all up for you


----------



## Andrewg2966

The other cable is a 9 pin one, Isthat the one u think I need instead of the USB


----------



## Andrewg2966

9 pin serial cable is what I meant


----------



## Vinylgraffixx

Yes that's what sign cut told me as you can't control the cutter from the program through the USB the jog won't work or contour cut


----------



## Andrewg2966

Yeah that's the prob I can't control the jog functions from my laptop. Ok well the reason I didn't use the serial cable as it has a male adaptor one end and female the other when both my ports are actually male only recieving females....so I need to source a cable? You said earlier about it having to be that specific one tho?


----------



## Vinylgraffixx

Sorry not been about all day yes I have 2 cutters and the leads are the but if I swap them round they don't work so you have to use the com lead that came with you cutter as there not a standard lead. If you have a laptop as I do the port you are on about are for a screen not a com so you need a com to USB adaptor as I have. So you can plug the com lead from your cutter into it and plug the other end into a USB port on your laptop this adapter is available from maplins for about £10 and comes with a disc with some software that turn your USB port on your laptop in to a com port while the adaptor is plugged in


----------



## Andrewg2966

Ok so I've been maplins and got USB to serial cable BUT it has those stupid nuts either side of the port on both the plotter an cable stopping me from plugging it in. I've even removed sed nuts from the plotter port but still unable to fit the serial plug in AAARRRGH thought I was getting somewhere :-(


----------



## MrUKCutter

Vinylgraffixx said:


> Yes that's what sign cut told me as you can't control the cutter from the program through the USB the jog won't work or contour cut


Hi there,
No, it does work with signcutpro and usb cable. you can jog it with it. Use the following settings:
Manufacturer: uscutter 
Cutter: uscutter sc series 25
baud : 9600
handshake: hardware
Use the uscutter settings till signcutpro include our settings soon.


----------



## RichardSunday

me too, my heads battered, got a deadline too, eeek !






Hibsboy1875 said:


> I have recently bought a tc631e from singzworld and for the life of me cant understand the manual that comes with it. I have been trying for the last 3 days to get it to work with no joy. Using a laptop with windows xp pro everything seems to load but nothing seems to work. I've read a few threads on here and a guy called UKRacer used to do remote set ups is he still active? coz I could really do with his help. In fact the guy who was setting it up sent him a pm as he couldn't make head or tail of it, and he works with computers as his job.


----------



## Hibsboy1875

RichardSunday said:


> me too, my heads battered, got a deadline too, eeek !


How did you get on mate?
Sorry for delay but not had internet for a while.
Mine is now working fine for basic cutting (nothing to do with the m/c) big thanks to Andy (ukracer) without whom it would be a pile of shattered plastic and electrical bits embedded in the wall. Been trying to use the laser plotter but only having moderate success. The liyu is a good m/c when you get it working but why do they have to make it so hard to understand the instructions? UK cutter....get it sorted!!


----------



## RichardSunday

Hi there, yeah all good now, for us it was the free software and drivers they supplied, it just wouldn't install right so we tried the demo of sign cut pro and everything fell into place great, we've done stacks of t's for church and done signs too, wondering if there is a free alternative to scp but don't mind leasing it as and when for now


----------



## Hibsboy1875

RichardSunday said:


> Hi there, yeah all good now, for us it was the free software and drivers they supplied, it just wouldn't install right so we tried the demo of sign cut pro and everything fell into place great, we've done stacks of t's for church and done signs too, wondering if there is a free alternative to scp but don't mind leasing it as and when for now


a friend of mine put SIGNBLAZER on my pc to use pretty basic but free and easy to use for basic t's.
as with you the supplied software was next to useless.


----------



## ukracer

signzworld said:


> Hi,
> if you need help setting up, private message me
> i can help with drivers!
> 
> thanks.


Drivers maybe but not offset questions ...lol ALL your engineers have now left and you are left with muppets.


----------



## ForMySins

the "chinglish" is really bad on the instructions but as always I just refer to youtube for all my set up needs. Looks like a good cutter haven't played with it yet since I need to borrow a power tool to drive in the screws since it is an aluminium frame


----------



## LEPRASEAN

hi new to this,and in need of big help.liyu plotter,tc631a, driving me nuts, i cut some blasting material and text is v bad,when i pen draw it its pervect, material aint mad thick or anything, please help


----------



## ukracer

LEPRASEAN said:


> hi new to this,and in need of big help.liyu plotter,tc631a, driving me nuts, i cut some blasting material and text is v bad,when i pen draw it its pervect, material aint mad thick or anything, please help


You would need to provide some photos and a better explanation of what you mean by text is very bad??


----------



## ukracer

Hi John

without photos I cant do a lot to be honest. Specifically the length of blade stick out and images of the cut vinyl with the issues.

Regards Andy T


----------



## LEPRASEAN

ukracer said:


> hi john
> 
> without photos i cant do a lot to be honest. Specifically the length of blade stick out and images of the cut vinyl with the issues.
> 
> Regards andy t


hi andy and thankyou for helping, here is pics,as you can see big difference on corners to screen image, again thankyou for your time, john


----------



## LEPRASEAN

Aint copying fonts correctly from screen font to plotted font, it seems to of cut one or two corners ok,rest of corners crap, 60 degree blade,tried all 3 blades really.60 seems best., 100 to 800 is the speed on this plotter, i use 100,still seems to quick ,pressure iv tried all sorts, i would like it at crawl speed but at 100 is fast, 200,300 etc faster


----------



## ukracer

12 said:


> Hi uk racer. i saw your posts and looks like you helping people with the liyu sc631e plotter. I have same problem. I just bought this plotter couple days ago and trying to connect it with macbook pro. Do you think there is any chance to succeed at this or i just should buy a PC.


Did you get it from Signzworld? They should be providing tech support to get it working.

BUT if it does not work with your mac try a mates PC to make sure the SC is not broken. THen try a Digitus adapter....BUT be aware I have been told FTDI drivers are bugged so they dont work with chinese clones chipsets..

How true that is I dont know ..

Hope that hekps


----------



## ukracer

LEPRASEAN said:


> Aint copying fonts correctly from screen font to plotted font, it seems to of cut one or two corners ok,rest of corners crap, 60 degree blade,tried all 3 blades really.60 seems best., 100 to 800 is the speed on this plotter, i use 100,still seems to quick ,pressure iv tried all sorts, i would like it at crawl speed but at 100 is fast, 200,300 etc faster


Speeds are not likely to be the problem but to be honest its still hard to tell from photos as they are streaky but it does look as its its not actually cutting what its being told by the software rather than blade or speed issues.

Very weird. a photos of the blade holder and the stick out would be good.


----------



## LEPRASEAN

ukracer said:


> Speeds are not likely to be the problem but to be honest its still hard to tell from photos as they are streaky but it does look as its its not actually cutting what its being told by the software rather than blade or speed issues.
> 
> Very weird. a photos of the blade holder and the stick out would be good.


At a inch and half in height it's perfect as seen in pic no one.no 2 is a inch and the cornering is very bad..added pics for you









Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## LEPRASEAN

Yea sign world. No mac.new pc today.set up and still same..OK I'll try them.support I dunno..

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

